# Seawolf Park 12-7-16



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice fishing report. That tells me all I need to know about the AM bite. I wonder if the afternoon bite will be more productive.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Why aren't you wearing any shoes?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the great report. What did you catch, the tire or the egret?


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Fish were biting really good in the morning on the small rocks by the pier for those using live mullet. Mullet were scarce yesterday and that was the bait of choice.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I remember Mr Z sayin that he has been white on top for a loooong time......

But Man... dem yellow feet are just way over the top!

You don't look hungry..... What did you catch?


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

"what are you looking for?"
"I am looking for fish, you idi*t"


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

That is the ugliest fish I've ever seen......LOL


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Where is your fishing pole!


----------



## galvezsurfer (Feb 3, 2012)

*got mine!*

that bird called the fish for me; he's cool! we made eye contact and I fished within feet of him. Nothing until he showed up and then one 16 incher. Another later down the beach at 20 inches.


----------

